# What types are more frequently attracted to you than others and how come?



## nim (Mar 20, 2010)

I seem to have never attracted anyone romantically yet, but I'm still rather young, so I'm not worried. As far as friendship is concerned, I've attracted xNFxs, xNTxs, and ISxPs. The reasons are still unclear to me, however. A lot of my friends have told me I'm 'mysterious', 'intelligent', 'quirky', and 'amusing'. Perhaps it's the Ti-Ne mixture, especially when the Ne breaks out of the shell.


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

Romantically, 2 out of 3 people I've attracted in the past have been xNFP (50/50 I/E). Most of them get that I'm "deep," but I'm not sure past that.

Friendship-wise, it's almost exclusively INFJs and INTPs.


----------



## jadesea (May 8, 2010)

INTP and INTJ girls get me going the most. Nothing turns me on more than a girl with a brain who isn't afraid to use it.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Hmmmm now that I start pondering about it, it's been almost exclusively NFs the ones who tend to be attracted to me. With the exception of two (three?) INTJ girls.

In quite honesty though, I haven't met too many NT girls. In fact, the 3 I've met are those INTJs. So it's not a proven theory that only NFs fall for me, its that more data is needed for research!


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

INTP's, ESFP's, ISFP's, ENFP's, INTJ's, ISTP's 

Odd.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

jadesea said:


> INTP and INTJ girls get me going the most. Nothing turns me on more than a girl with a brain who isn't afraid to use it.


So girls who are not INTx are stupid?

Let me tell you, I've met plenty of NTs that are almost retarded-like. And quite honestly, I'm not really that far away from that spectrum .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

ambrosiatea said:


> You are not alone!!!


my friends call me a pervert magnet coz i always get hit on by disgusting men.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Latte said:


> I selfishly want info to add to my cognitive learnings of people for make benefit glorious theory of mind, and I'm certain others on the forum would also make benefit their own glorious theory of mind through this.
> 
> I would like everyone interested in sharing your concrete experiences and/or roughstimate approximations regarding relative prevalence of attraction directed upon you by people categorized by type to do so.
> 
> ...


I wish I could give you more definite details with my answer but I am not that great at picking out the types yet. Its new to me. 

Romantically, I guess I would say the quieter types have liked me, but I have dated a couple of the popular types too. My husband is a little quiet at first but then he has a wicked sense of humour which is why I took the time to get to know him. My husband said that when he met me he liked how kind & caring I was and how feminine I was, taking care with the way I looked. I think the quiet ones like me because I am inclusive and friendly to everyone, sometimes they have misinterpreted that for me being interested in them romantically. I have received flowers and poems from strangers a few times. I felt extremely embarrassed when I received the flowers because I knew they weren't my types and they had wasted their money on the flowers to no avail. Once a guy handed me a poem about me on the train and shyly walked away. I was so touched by that.

Sexually, I get noticed by no particular type, but I think they like that I laugh alot and appear to be a happy confident soul, a little risque in my attitude/humour ...that and the fact that I am curvy with long toned legs ..My legs get alot of attention as does my bust. I probably only notice the more confident guys noticing me though because they are more deliberate at interacting.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

All extroverted types! rarely introverted types.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyway how would you know if an introvert liked you? They don't talk about it, they probably try to conseal it. 

I used to be more introverted as a child and I never used to let on how I felt about anyone. I would admire from afar. Not now!


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

NFs in depressive episodes. The occasional prat of an extravert who thinks of me as a project and wants to "break down my walls" and doesn't understand boundaries. Usually unhappy people who expect me to solve all their problems though.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Sexual attraction... all types.

Romance... INFPs. That's it. Lol.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

My only relationship has been with a guy I believe was an ENFP. Interestingly, it was his p-ness that was most likely to drive me up the wall.


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't give a very accurate answer since I often don't notice people being attracted to me so gawd knows who they've all been...

I think most of them were ExFP though. I haven't noticed many Ts going for me. I think it's easy not to notice if introverts like you though so probably a lot of them get discounted. Heck, I can't tell for sure with most of the extraverts...

I think there were more Ss than Ns, though one of the first ones I remember being interested could well have been an INxx.

I'm pretty sure none or extremely few TJs take an interest in me but... Ack, I don't really know apart from that


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

The ones who been attracted to me are enfj, infj, estp, esfp and intp. I think, since they haven't been tested, except two. Maybe all types, i don't know.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

ESTJs, INFPs, ENTPs, ENTJs, ENFPs... This is going to sound incredibly egotistical but I have never met a man that I was attracted to and wasn't attracted to me in return. I do notice that I'm attracted to very masculine ENTJs, ESTJs, ENTPs but alot of F boys are into me because of my dominance and independence. I love me some F boys but they don't usually hold my attention for long. I'm best suited with ExTJ males. I love an ambitious and masculine man.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

bionic said:


> ESTJs, INFPs, ENTPs, ENTJs, ENFPs... This is going to sound incredibly egotistical but I have never met a man that I was attracted to and wasn't attracted to me in return. I do notice that I'm attracted to very masculine ENTJs, ESTJs, ENTPs but alot of F boys are into me because of my dominance and independence. I love me some F boys but they don't usually hold my attention for long. I'm best suited with ExTJ males. I love an ambitious and masculine man.


I hear people mentioning types like EXTJ. Where on here are those personalities? What characterises them? (The x's)


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

I tend to attract really desperate women for some reason. Probably because they're the only ones desperate enough to bother with me.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

Of the four girls I know for certain liked me, I don't think any of them were the same type.
These are the best guesses I can make:
-1 ESTJ (annoying)
-1 INxJ
-1 ESFJ
-1 IxFP

x= I'm not certain.
I wasn't particularly fond of three of them, not at first anyway. I'm still acquainted with one of them.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> I hear people mentioning types like EXTJ. Where on here are those personalities? What characterises them? (The x's)


She means like... ESTJ's and ENTJ's I think.


----------

